# Boones Little Buckeroo????????



## Horse Feathers (Aug 15, 2009)

What do you think of the Boones Little Buckeroo bloodline? Would you buy a grandson for a herd sire?


----------



## Matt73 (Aug 15, 2009)

I wouldn't look _just_ at bloodlines. There are a lot of grandsons of all of the "historic" miniature stallions who are very very far from perfect. There are also a lot of imperfect sons and daughters. The sire only gives the foal half of its genetic makeup. Even when there are two outstanding individuals that create a foal, the foal can be non-breeding quality. So...look at the stallions conformation and temerament. If both are great, then having Boones Little Buckeroo in the bloodline is just a cherry on top.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Aug 15, 2009)

The colt Im looking at has wonderful conformation and temperment. Someone told me yesterday that Buckeroo offspring turn out with course looks when not in show shape as a adult. I just dont want to buy a handsome swan and have him turn into a ugly duckling.


----------



## Littleum (Aug 15, 2009)

Horse Feathers said:


> The colt Im looking at has wonderful conformation and temperment. Someone told me yesterday that Buckeroo offspring turn out with course looks when not in show shape as a adult. I just dont want to buy a handsome swan and have him turn into a ugly duckling.


Look, if you turn a horse out into pasture and they get into "pasture condition" of course they're not going to look as good as if they were in show shape. If a horse is naturally coarse, they're going to look even less appealing in pasture condition then in show shape. But a horse isn't going to "get coarse" just standing out in the pasture. It has NOTHING to do with being in show condition or not.

Now here's something to consider... maturity can bring out many flaws. If you don't know what you're looking at with a young horse you might not be able to spot "oh, that won't mature too well" flaws. Take someone with you who knows youngsters and knows the bloodlines you're shopping for.

Can Buckeroo bred horses be really coarse at maturity? Yup. Are there certain traits to the line that are bad? Yup. Are there terrible examples of the bloodline out there? Yup. Can the same be said for ANY bloodline? Yup!

Long story short: look at the sire, look at the dam. If you don't like either, you probably won't like their foal. Take someone who knows Miniature youngsters and the bloodline to consult. If quality at maturity is a real issue for you and you're not willing to gamble (because youngstock is ALWAYS a gamble!!!!) then narrow your search to mostly mature adult stock.

 Clear as mud, right?


----------



## Horse Feathers (Aug 15, 2009)

The parents of this colt are both beautiful and I would love to own both of them. I dont expect show shape standing out in a pasture, but the way the person I talked to made it sound like I was out of my mind to even think of buying a Buckeroo horse.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 15, 2009)

You have to realize that there are people who simply do not like Buckeroo, and so would not buy any horse that has Buckeroo in the pedigree. Perhaps they've known a few Buckeroo bred horses that they didn't like & so judge all offspring as being the same, or perhaps they simply don't like Buckeroo himself & don't want him in the pedigree. Then there are other people who think he is wonderful, and believe that if he is in the pedigree then it is a wonderful horse! Then there are those in the middle, who like Buckeroo and many of his offspring, and yet realize that some of his offspring are less than perfect. Never judge a horse by just one of its parents/grandparents/ancestors!

You like both parents of this horse; it would seem they have not turned out coarse, though you don't indicate if they are kept in show condition more or less or if they are out on pasture & you like them even though they are hairy, pasture fat, and perhaps a bit potty (especially in the case of the mare, as many broodmares do end up looky potty). Keep in mind that two perfectly lovely horses can produce a foal that is nothing like either of them--so do look carefully at the horse in question if he's just a weanling or yearling, and try to determine if he will end up looking like either of his parents, or if there's some sign that he isn't of their quality. As said, buying a youngster is always a gamble; sometimes a plain foal grows into a swan, even much nicer than either parent, other times the most lovely baby grows into a very plain adult, not nearly of the quality of either parent.


----------



## Dona (Aug 15, 2009)

Everything that has been said so far....is true.




But I would add, see if you can find photos of other offspring from these two parents. That should give you a clue as to how the colt in question will mature.


----------



## Genie (Aug 15, 2009)

I recently bought a colt with Buckaroo in the pedigree, and think he's a good looking yearling.

I hope his looks stay with him as he is going to be my future cart horse.

I have not heard the comment of the Buckaroo line being coarse, but I agree with Matt73, I looked at the individual and liked what I saw


----------



## Miniv (Aug 15, 2009)

I tend like a number of the Buckeroo sons and grandsons........ Buckeroo has amazing charisma, and when whatEVER he has is crossed the RIGHT WAY the offspring can be AWESOME.

HOWEVER, if not crossed with a great mare to compliment (as goes with any combination) it can be a disaster.

We have a Buckeroo grandson, a Locomotion son. Actually, we have ownership in TWO Locomotion sons. It's always amazed me how different the foals can be........all because of the MARES.

NEVER underestimate the power of the MARE.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 15, 2009)

I own 2 Buckeroo G-daughters which is weird since I was going to stay away from that bloodline. BUT not because of their bloodlines did end up with them, I LOVED their looks and conformation! One was a yearling and I knew after she would mature a bit, she was going to be stunning which as a 4 year old now. I am sooo thrilled that I own her _(in my avatar). _The other G-daughter has I think a not so good looking sire and is a little bigger than I like, but OH BOY can she out produce herself and she is such a sweetheart and I just love her! I looked at their conformation and how well they would cross with my stallions and that is the only reason why I have them! Not because their Buckeroo.


----------



## Jill (Aug 15, 2009)

I have a grandson and some granddaughters... I bought them because of what they themselves were -- the bloodline was the icing on the cake


----------



## ruffian (Aug 15, 2009)

Here's an example of pasture shot versus show shot - same horse. The show shot was taken AFTER the pasture shot - plus a little bath and clipping!!




Before




After (Actually before, but don't think about that too long or it will mess with your mind!!)

And YES - he is Buckeroo bred, a Grandson. I happen to LOVE Buckeroo, and have had a privilege of meeting him in person, er horse. It was better than meeting Elvis IMO!! But as said, some people aren't going that way in their program, which is absolutely fine.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Aug 15, 2009)

ruffian said:


> Here's an example of pasture shot versus show shot - same horse. The show shot was taken AFTER the pasture shot - plus a little bath and clipping!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would love to have your boy in pasture condition in my barn


----------



## ruffian (Aug 15, 2009)

:wub



Yeah I kinda like him too!!



:wub


----------



## Katiean (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a Buckeroo G-Daughter.I have shown her for 2 years in a row. She gets a bit shaggy as do all of the other horses but she never loses her grace and eligance. Her color changes are quite another thing. She goes from bay in the winter to Black in the summer and is now totally scatered with white hairs as a 4 year old.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Aug 16, 2009)

I have jumped straight to the end, so, as usual, apologies if I am repeating what has already been said.

I love Buckeroo with a passion....BUT, and it is a HUGE "but" if I had a dollar for every "genuine grandson of Buckeroo" that I have seen and lamented over, I should be very rich!!

The Eberths have capitalised excellently on these bloodlines, they are fantastic breeders and fantastic marketers, so an awful lot of Buckeroo colts got "put out there" fairly early on.

Some were brilliant, some were so so.

It seems to me that both sorts got bred!

So I would never buy a colt on the fact that he was the grandson, or even the son, of a famous horse.

My own junior stallion (gosh, he's five this year!!) is a son of Little Kings Double Extasy, who has a show record in his own right, and is by Double Destiny.

Yes, I was attracted to the pedigree, but he has a very nice dam, as well, and he was the colour and pattern I wanted (I was buying a scrawny 18 month colt, it is unfair to judge an animal at this age) He was also basically sound and around the height I wanted (He actually came to be a lot smaller than anticipated in the end, just 29") AND, and this is one of the most important bits, he was affordable!!!

So, all things being equal, I took a leap of faith, and he has turned out to be a rather nice animal.

He is not everything I want, but his foals are better than he is, and that for me is the sign of good breeding.

If this horse ticks all or most (depending on his age) of your boxes, and you are not having to remortgage the farm to buy him, I would go for it.

I do not, however, EVER buy a horse as a herd sire, unless it is full grown and already performing this task and has lots of babies on the ground to prove it is what I want.

I but a colt as a _prospective_ herd sire, and I am prepared to geld and rehome him if it does not work out.


----------



## slv (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't post often, but felt that I needed to put my two cents worth in here. I personally have admired Boones Little Buckeroo since 1997 when we first got into miniatures. This is a horse that has stood the test of time. I must wonder if any stallion will ever again win "World Champion Get Of Sire" at the age of 29. I got to watch that on the internet and I cannot explain my emotions. When those three beautiful buckskin Buckeroo sons and daughters entered the ring, they were stunning. It was a large class too, but they clearly stood out. My thoughts are that Buckeroo may not have ever achieved what he has if he were in the hands of just any breeder, but he ended up where he was meant to be, with people who love him and realize his strengths and weaknesses and know exactly how to cross him to create foals year after year like the ones in the Get of Sire Class at the World Show. I believe that Buckeroo has close to 400 foals. Now some of those foals have fallen into the hands of good breeders and then some of them have gone to not so good of breeders. Can you blame Buckeroo if someone bought a son of his and crossed him on poor quality mares? I would think not. This does happen quite often. People will buy a good stallion and breed him to very mediocre mares and hope for a miracle. Then those foals are out there and they are grandsons and granddaughters of Buckeroo and they go on to be bred to mediocre horses and so on. I have heard several comments over the years about Buckeroo, like it is all hype, I don't want Buckeroo in my program, it is all advertising....yadda yadda yadda. Well we are all entitled to our opinions as that is what any sport or game or aspect of life is all about, but my opinion is that he has been marketed brilliantly (as he so deserves to be), he has achieved a status that has yet to be surpassed by any other miniature stallion and he is a genetic masterpiece. I feel blessed to have four granddaughters and two grandsons of Buckeroo here at the farm. I love all of my horses, but they are my most prized possesions and they are also the ones that people are drawn to when they come to the farm. They have a presence about them that is indescribable and will be in my breeding program as long as we are into miniatures.

Now that I have revealed my feelings toward the Buckeroo bloodline, I would say to you that if the horse was what I wanted then I would buy it. To me having Buckeroo in his pedigree is just a plus, but it is the horse that counts.


----------



## Genie (Aug 16, 2009)

slv said:


> I don't post often, but felt that I needed to put my two cents worth in here. I personally have admired Boones Little Buckeroo since 1997 when we first got into miniatures. This is a horse that has stood the test of time. I must wonder if any stallion will ever again win "World Champion Get Of Sire" at the age of 29. I got to watch that on the internet and I cannot explain my emotions. When those three beautiful buckskin Buckeroo sons and daughters entered the ring, they were stunning. It was a large class too, but they clearly stood out. My thoughts are that Buckeroo may not have ever achieved what he has if he were in the hands of just any breeder, but he ended up where he was meant to be, with people who love him and realize his strengths and weaknesses and know exactly how to cross him to create foals year after year like the ones in the Get of Sire Class at the World Show. I believe that Buckeroo has close to 400 foals. Now some of those foals have fallen into the hands of good breeders and then some of them have gone to not so good of breeders. Can you blame Buckeroo if someone bought a son of his and crossed him on poor quality mares? I would think not. This does happen quite often. People will buy a good stallion and breed him to very mediocre mares and hope for a miracle. Then those foals are out there and they are grandsons and granddaughters of Buckeroo and they go on to be bred to mediocre horses and so on. I have heard several comments over the years about Buckeroo, like it is all hype, I don't want Buckeroo in my program, it is all advertising....yadda yadda yadda. Well we are all entitled to our opinions as that is what any sport or game or aspect of life is all about, but my opinion is that he has been marketed brilliantly (as he so deserves to be), he has achieved a status that has yet to be surpassed by any other miniature stallion and he is a genetic masterpiece. I feel blessed to have four granddaughters and two grandsons of Buckeroo here at the farm. I love all of my horses, but they are my most prized possesions and they are also the ones that people are drawn to when they come to the farm. They have a presence about them that is indescribable and will be in my breeding program as long as we are into miniatures.
> Now that I have revealed my feelings toward the Buckeroo bloodline, I would say to you that if the horse was what I wanted then I would buy it. To me having Buckeroo in his pedigree is just a plus, but it is the horse that counts.


Nicely said


----------



## horsehug (Aug 16, 2009)

Excellent excellent post, SLV! 

Susan O.


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 16, 2009)

Horse Feathers said:


> The colt Im looking at has wonderful conformation and temperment. Someone told me yesterday that Buckeroo offspring turn out with course looks when not in show shape as a adult. I just dont want to buy a handsome swan and have him turn into a ugly duckling.


This is like saying all apples are red



There are plenty of nice offspring and some not so nice. The thing about Buckeroo is he has such a high standing in the miniature horse industry, even if the style of miniatures have changed over the years, he can be bred to top notch mares and still achieve offspring that are in demand today. He has earned his place to be what he has become. He has had a huge impact on the industry.

I love the Buckeroo look, But I have to agree with everone else, look at the horse for what it is, then at the bloodline.


----------



## Frankie (Aug 16, 2009)

I live in an area where I see many offspring of Buckeroo, and I can't say I have ever looked at a one of them and the word course came to mind.

I have a Zorro son, and a BTU son, 4 and 5. No where near course and although they were both shown as a yearling, now just in pasture shape, they are in very good shape. I haven't bred them, watching them mature, so all I'm waiting on now, is to make sure the girls are ready. As good as the boys are, it does no good if I don't think the same about the girls. I know of several who buy a big time stallion and just call it good. I'm not going to do that, the girls are just as important.






A herd stud is not Buckeroo, or Rowdy, or Rhoten, a herd stud is THE complete package. That package is not listed on paperwork.

Good luck!


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 16, 2009)

There will always be some folks that do not like any particular bloodline you mention. Additionally there will those that swear by that same bloodline. Some folks have legitimate reasons for not liking a certain bloodline, others are just jealous of some folks success.





In some cases the type and/or bloodlines of a persons herd will not work with every certain bloodline also. But only trail and error will prove that to you.





My advice to you is judge the individual first, then look at siblings and other heritage in a horses background in relation to what you want out of the stallion. And then look at the bloodline.





Buckeroo is the most successful line of horses bar none so far in the history of AMHA, look at the number of champions his lines have produced. But you need good mares also.





Currently our Sr. Stallion Cherryville's Rio de Oro has produced us a number of world champion daughters, we are now breeding them to a Baccara Son (Baccara is a Buckeroo son that was world champion) out of a Double Destiny Daughter (Double Destiny was a world champion also) named Silver Plates Baccara Luxor. He is producing awesome babies for us each year. You could not buy him for less than really "stupid money".





So to answer your question directly, we have had great luck with Luxor and are very pleased with the results of using him as our Jr. Stallion. I hope yours works as well for you.


----------



## Littleum (Aug 16, 2009)

slv said:


> foals have fallen into the hands of good breeders and then some of them have gone to not so good of breeders. * Can you blame Buckeroo if someone bought a son of his and crossed him on poor quality mares? /b] I would think not. This*


* *

* *

*
Are you saying that ALL of his babies are gorgeous and it's only the fault of the buyers if they don't produce to standard?*

* *


----------



## slv (Aug 16, 2009)

Littleum, I would hope that you as a breeder or anyone else intending on breeding would only purchase a good breeding quality stallion from ANY bloodline and then I would only hope that you or any other breeder would then have the knowledge to cross that stallion with a mare that compliments him. This holds true of ANY bloodline. I would hope that you would not buy a stallion no matter what the pedigree that you did not feel was perfect for a breeding stallion and a great cross with your mares. What I am saying is that if it even has Buckeroo on the pedigree all the way back to the fourth and fifth generation, I have seen people say, he has Buckeroo in his pedigree and they tend to market them as Buckeroo this or that. Well, yes Buckeroo is in the pedigree, but what else have several other breeders added to that mix? For example, the poster is mentioning a Buckeroo grandson. I have not heard another word about any other horse in this horse's pedigree. If this were an imperfect horse, is it fair to say that it is imperfect because it is a Buckeroo grandson and that the imperfections just must have came from this line? I personally don't think so. But then again, the emphasis is put on Buckeroo because he is famous.

I really don't think that I have to defend my post here as Buckeroo has proven himself over and over but it never ceases to amaze me that some people seem to be so negative and feel the need to knock success. I have been in horses all of my life and my grandfather (a very wise man) always told me "the cream will always rise to the top". So no matter what reasons people seem to have to knock such success, I for one will never do that, I will elect to try and pay attention to how it was done and learn from it and maybe be able to apply it to my own advantage someday. Success in any field, game or sport takes a winning combination to achieve. Obviously, according to the record books, the Eberth's have achieved that winning combination with Boones Little Buckeroo. My hat is off to them and to Buckeroo. I am sorry for the people who say, I totally intended on NOT adding that bloodline to my herd. Why???? I don't understand the closed mindedness of those statements and I am sure that I never will. Give me a horse like LK Psyched Up Buck, LK Buckeroo Baccarra, LK LF Buckeroo Zorro, Buckeroos Top Cat, BTU, LK Buck Echo, LK White Russian, Alvadars Double Destiny and the list goes on and on and on......... and I would just be elated. I bet you wouldn't kick them out of your barn either. I am open to ANY bloodline that produces such a phenomonal amount of champion offspring generation after generation. IF Buckeroo would have been a thorobred, his stud fee would have been $500,000 - and the true players of the game would have paid it. Very few horses have the ability to produce greatness as consistently as this horse has. I stand behind my description of him in my other post as a genetic masterpiece.

I was truly hoping that this post would not turn into the nit picking back and forth that I have seen in other posts on this forum. I am simply stating my thoughts on Boones Little Buckeroo. These are my thoughts and no one has to agree, but no one can change my mind as I have seen it with my own eyes, year after year. I have been blessed to witness these brilliant foals from birth on to maturity. I would encourage you to visit LKF and see it for yourself and then I would like to know your feelings on this. If you don't have any Buckeroo bloodline in your herd, then I would encourage you to add some and then tell me how you feel later on when you walk out to the barn and get "That Look"..... - a look that the others just don't seem to be able to achieve. To live it is to know it....


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 16, 2009)

slv said:


> I am sorry for the people who say, I totally intended on NOT adding that bloodline to my herd. Why???? I don't understand the closed mindedness of those statements



I do not think anyone is trying to change your mind and how you feel about Buckeroo. There is no doubt that he is a nice horse a horse well ahead of his time and that has withstood the test of time. He has also had amazingly thought out and successful marketing behind him.

However choosing not to have Buckeroo in your breeding program is not close minded in any way shape or form. I have had a BTU son and I have had (and will be getting him back in a couple of weeks) a Double Destiny son. There are things in the Buckeroo line that can be unmistakeable. The chiseld head, the nice well defined jowel, a nice wide head and a nice small muzzle. They tend to have very willing and gentle dispositions yet still have presence. There are also things I am not fond of but that is my opinon and my likes does not make me close minded.

I *might* breed the Double Destiny son to one mare this fall- I have done the cross once before and was very pleased with the outcome - however come winter he will be gelded. Not becouse I am close minded to the bloodline but simply due to the fact that I will always stand by - no matter what the pedigree no matter what the conformation there are to many stallions period.

No one buys a stallion and says OMG look at the crappy horribly conformed unbalanced stallion I just bought



Everyone thinks their stallions and mares are breeding quality and that is why they breed them. However not everyone would be right.

That will bring my total to 11 minis and this winter that will make it

4 mares the other 7 geldings. Not inferior geldings- in fact they all have good pedigrees, all but 2 have National show records. So has nothing to do with my being close minded to anything simply being realistic and knowing it takes more then a nice horse and a good pedigree to be reproducing. A nice horse with a good pedigree well reality is they are a dime a dozen


----------



## Horse Feathers (Aug 16, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]The name of the colt I am buying is [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]FALLEN ASH RENEGADE REBEL [/SIZE]

****1***2***3***4***5***6***7***8***9****************************************

| | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | *POPLAR LANES SAMSON - I 00334 *

| | | |*[01/01/1970 : S : SSR : - : DC : 31.000]*

| | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | *BOONES LITTLE BUCKEROO - A 03047 *

| | |*[05/22/1978 : S : SBS : BD : - : 30.500]*

| | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY - I 01031B *

| | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | *JOHNSTONS VANILLA - R 01827P *

| | | |*[06/23/1975 : M : SPA : - : - : 34.000]*

| | | | | MERRYS GOLDEN MOHAWK - UNREG.

| | | | *VANILLA 3RD - I 00093B *

| | | | |*[04/20/1971 : M : SPA : - : - : 33.500]*

| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| *LITTLE KINGS BUCKEROO CAVALIER - A 147993 *

| |*[04/23/2003 : S : SBS : DN : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *KOMOKOS KING TUT - R 00242P *

| | | | | |*[01/01/1968 : G : SBA : BT : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *KOMOKOS LITTLE HUSSELER - R 02360P *

| | | | |*[05/01/1974 : S : SDN : BT : - : 26.500]*

| | | | | KOMOKOS LADY BUG - UNREG.

| | | *KOMOKOS LITTLE KING SUPREME - R 02914T *

| | | |*[06/04/1978 : S : SBA : BT : - : 27.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *KOMOKOS MOUNTAIN BOY - R 00243P *

| | | | | |*[01/01/1966 : S : SSR : - : - : 30.500]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *KOMOKOS TEENIE JEANIE - R 01534P *

| | | | |*[09/11/1974 : M : SBA : - : - : 28.500]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | *KOMOKOS SALLY - A 04101 *

| | | | | |*[01/01/1967 : M : DGR : - : DC : 31.000]*

| | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | *LITTLE KINGS CHAMPAGNE SUPREME - A 64573 *

| | |*[04/10/1994 : M : SPA : - : - : 32.500]*

| | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY - I 01031B *

| | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | *JOHNSTONS GOLD BAR - A 19172 *

| | | | |*[05/18/1980 : S : SPA : DN : - : 31.000]*

| | | | | JOHNSTONS BLONDIE - UNREG.

| | | *CROSS AUTUMNS SHAVONE - A 09888 *

| | | |*[06/29/1985 : M : SBK : - : - : 33.500]*

| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *CROSS AUTUMNS DOLLY - A 09326 *

| | | | |*[05/02/1981 : M : SBA : - : - : 34.000]*

| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

*FALLEN ASH RENEGADE REBEL - A 193282 *

|*[04/13/2009 : S : PBS : - : - : 00.000]*

| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *BOONES LITTLE APACHE - A 03579 *

| | | | |*[06/01/1975 : S : PSR : DN : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | *DIPPERS DUFFY - A 07997 *

| | | |*[08/14/1984 : S : SCS : DN : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY - I 01031B *

| | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | *ROAN RANGER - A 21722 *

| | | | | |*[04/05/1974 : S : RNR : DN : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | JOHNSTONS GOLDEN GIRL - UNREG.

| | | | *STARLIGHTS LITTLE DIPPER - R 03816T *

| | | | |*[04/09/1981 : M : SCS : - : - : 29.750]*

| | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY - I 01031B *

| | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | *JOHNSTONS STARLIGHT - R 01480P *

| | | | | |*[03/25/1974 : M : SPA : BT : - : 30.500]*

| | | | | | STARLIGHT II - UNREG.

| | *SIDS REBEL - A 26478 *

| | |*[04/25/1988 : S : SSR : DN : - : 31.000]*

| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *BOONES LITTLE APACHE - A 03579 *

| | | | |*[06/01/1975 : S : PSR : DN : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | *SIDS APRIL FOOL - A 09730 *

| | | |*[04/01/1985 : M : RNR : - : DC : 31.000]*

| | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY - I 01031B *

| | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | *ROAN RANGER - A 21722 *

| | | | | |*[04/05/1974 : S : RNR : DN : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | JOHNSTONS GOLDEN GIRL - UNREG.

| | | | *JOHNSTONS TINA STAR - A 04820 *

| | | | |*[05/01/1982 : M : RNR : DN : - : 32.750]*

| | | | | JOHNSTONS BLONDIE - UNREG.

| *LUCKY FOUR REBELS RAINBOWS N ROSES  - A 96475 *

| |*[07/06/1998 : M : PSR : PD : - : 31.500]*

| | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | *ORION LIGHT VANT HUTTENEST - R 01609P *

| | | | |*[05/09/1974 : S : ANB : BD : - : 31.000]*

| | | | | | | | FIELDS LITTLE BOY - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *DELL TERAS FIELDS DELIGHT - A 05320 *

| | | | | | | |*[04/18/1961 : S : SBS : - : DC : 32.000]*

| | | | | | | | FIELDS KATIE - UNREG.

| | | | | | *DELL TERAS FIRELIGHT - A 05322 *

| | | | | | |*[04/02/1958 : S : SBA : - : DC : 32.000]*

| | | | | | | DELL TERAS MAGGIE - UNREG.

| | | | | *DELL TERAS JANE - I 00006B *

| | | | | |*[03/03/1970 : M : SGR : - : - : 33.000]*

| | | | | | DELL TERAS MISS SC - UNREG.

| | | *YANG LIGHT VANT HUTTENEST - A 07640 *

| | | |*[04/26/1984 : S : PCS : DN : DC : 28.250]*

| | | | | | DELL TERAS J WILLIE - UNREG.

| | | | | *MASCOTTE VANT HUTTENEST - R 01620P *

| | | | | |*[04/06/1971 : S : PSR : - : DC : 27.500]*

| | | | | | DELL TERAS LUCY N - UNREG.

| | | | *UNIQUE BIRD VANT HUTTENEST - A 03331 *

| | | | |*[04/09/1980 : M : PCS : - : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *DELL TERAS BUTTONS - A 03571 *

| | | | | | | |*[01/01/1968 : S : SBR : - : DC : 30.500]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *MYSTIC LIGHT VANT HUTTENEST - R 01628P *

| | | | | | |*[07/20/1972 : S : SCS : - : - : 30.000]*

| | | | | | | DELL TERAS MISS AMERICA - UNREG.

| | | | | *PEE WEE BIRD VANT HUTTENEST - I 00176 *

| | | | | |*[01/01/1975 : M : SBK : - : DC : 27.250]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | | *DELL TERAS BUTTONS - A 03571 *

| | | | | | | |*[01/01/1968 : S : SBR : - : DC : 30.500]*

| | | | | | | | UNKNOWN - UNREG.

| | | | | | *MARQUISE VANT HUTTENEST - R 01605P *

| | | | | | |*[07/21/1972 : M : PBA : - : - : 29.000]*

| | | | | | | DELL TERAS JUNE GIRL - UNREG.

| | *MINI BITS QT - A 32624 *

| | |*[04/11/1990 : M : PBR : DN : - : 31.500]*

| | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY - I 01031B *

| | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | *ROAN RANGER - A 21722 *

| | | | | |*[04/05/1974 : S : RNR : DN : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | JOHNSTONS GOLDEN GIRL - UNREG.

| | | | *RILEYS ROAN RANGER - I 01816 *

| | | | |*[04/24/1979 : S : RNR : - : DC : 32.000]*

| | | | | JOHNSTONS BLONDIE - UNREG.

| | | *RANGERS HIGH SIERRA - IT03203 *

| | | |*[05/03/1983 : M : SBA : - : - : 31.500]*

| | | | | | | LIGHTNING BUG - UNREG.

| | | | | | *GOLD MELODY BOY - I 01031B *

| | | | | | |*[06/10/1962 : S : SPA : - : DC : 33.000]*

| | | | | | | GINNS MELODY - UNREG.

| | | | | *ROAN RANGER - A 21722 *

| | | | | |*[04/05/1974 : S : RNR : DN : DC : 30.000]*

| | | | | | JOHNSTONS GOLDEN GIRL - UNREG.

| | | | *RILEYS KELLY GOLD - I 03082B *

| | | | |*[04/29/1980 : M : SPA : - : DC : 33.500]*

| | | | | JOHNSTONS MINI GOLD - UNREG.

****1***2***3***4***5***6***7***8***9****************************************


----------



## horsehug (Aug 16, 2009)

Well we have not seen him yet, but he certainly has a beautiful pedigree. 

I'll be excited to see a picture when you get him!

Susan O.


----------



## horsehug (Aug 16, 2009)

Well we have not seen him yet, but he certainly has a beautiful pedigree. 

I'll be excited to see a picture when you get him!

Susan O.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Aug 16, 2009)

Am I allowed to post a picture of him before I pay him off? I would love to show him off.


----------



## RedWagonMan (Aug 16, 2009)

Horse Feather, We owned him and his dam until we had to make the decision for a complete dispersal. I have a few good pics of him. If you email me I can send them to you. [email protected]


----------



## horsehug (Aug 16, 2009)

Horse Feathers,

I am pretty sure you can post a picture if it is okay with the people you are buying him from. 

Susan O.


----------



## JWC sr. (Aug 19, 2009)

Post those pictures of your new boy when you get a chance. I would love to see what you bought.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 19, 2009)

This is just my own opinion here......... I dont think there is anything special about a Buckaroo horse. I think this line has been so overbred, they are a dime a dozen and with all the offspring, great offspring, etc..... I have seen very few that I would really consider top of the line.... the amount of quality horses compared to the amount of foals produced does not seem to be a good percentage.

Buckaroo is/was a nice looking horse, but just has not really reproduced himself in my opinion. I would never buy a horse based on bloodlines.... I would buy one based on what I see, and the sire and dam (I also like to look at their other offspring to see if they are consistant producers, or the really nice one was just a fluke).

If you like the horse, and like the parents, and see that other crosses from them are pretty good, I would buy it, but bloodlines would be secondary to me - but I will say that this horse has a heckuva pedigree!!!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 19, 2009)

I kind of have to agree with HGFarm. I was into the Buckeroo fase, that once I got into it and studied it I personally wasn't too impressed. Minis aren't like big horses where you can look at bloodlines and get an idea on what you can get. Sure there are some cases where you can look at a certain bloodline and learn to avoid, but its not consistent.

Buy for the horse, not on papers. New mini owners should defintelly take that to heart.


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Aug 19, 2009)

HGFarm said:


> This is just my own opinion here......... I dont think there is anything special about a Buckaroo horse.


Well, if there isn't special with a Buckeroo horse, then in reality isn't there nothing special about ANY bloodline? A lot of bloodlines have been linebred and inbred on, like Chianti, Gold Melody Boy, Flying W Farms Little Blue Boy, Rowdy, Arenosa lines, Dell teras, Komokos, Bond, and others. Why say that one horse isn't really that special just because the sire hasn't reproduced better, or something related to that???


----------



## ruffian (Aug 19, 2009)

Horse Feathers said:


> What do you think of the Boones Little Buckeroo bloodline? Would you buy a grandson for a herd sire?






HGFarm said:


> This is just my own opinion here......... I dont think there is anything special about a Buckaroo horse. I think this line has been so overbred, they are a dime a dozen and with all the offspring, great offspring, etc..... I have seen very few that I would really consider top of the line.... the amount of quality horses compared to the amount of foals produced does not seem to be a good percentage.
> Buckaroo is/was a nice looking horse, but just has not really reproduced himself in my opinion. I would never buy a horse based on bloodlines.... I would buy one based on what I see, and the sire and dam (I also like to look at their other offspring to see if they are consistant producers, or the really nice one was just a fluke).
> 
> If you like the horse, and like the parents, and see that other crosses from them are pretty good, I would buy it, but bloodlines would be secondary to me - but I will say that this horse has a heckuva pedigree!!!


Hmmm - he has a heckuva pedigree, but you don't think there is anything special about Buckeroo? I'm confused-what part of his pedigree makes it special?? Yep, nothing special about a 2 time national champion, who sires offspring after offspring, great and grand great get that are winners in the top arenas in halter and performance. Who at 29 (I Think) sires National Champion Get of Sire. I happen to think that Buckeroo is INCREDIBLE, on paper and in person (horse??) Marianne took a chance many years ago to obtain what she thought was a top horse, and he has proven her right.

I'd like to know of any other stallion who has done what Buckeroo has done. L & D Scout was a close contender, but still hasn't accomplished what Buckeroo has. Others?

I agree that you don't buy a horse JUST on pedigree, but having Buckeroo in it will make me look twice.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 19, 2009)

I would look to see if the line is CONSISTANT with producing as good or better babies. When we had the full sized horses, I saw halter champions that could not produce a thing, even when bred to other champions. They just didnt pass on the genes that made them 'it'. (Does that make sense?)

I have seen some studs that consistantly sired mostly nice foals... Now I am not talking about making them all world champions, I am talking about producing BETTER than they are.... after all, that is the goal.

When a stallion or mare, even when bred for dozens of foals, just doesnt do that, I tend to discount their capabilities as a breeding horse. If you have a stallion that has had say 35 foals, and three or four have done extremely well in the show ring, or what ever it is they do.... that is a pretty good percentage compared to the foals they've had. Take another sire who has had 100 foals, and three or four have done well in the show ring or whatever... This is certainly not as good of a record as the one who has had much less foals, but a higher percentage of 'better foals'.

Not sure if I'm making sense, and I'm not saying Buckaroo has not put out a few good ones, but, and again, this is my own personal opinion.... I think he has been 'bred to death' and as the line has grown, the quality has not stayed or improved with much of what I have seen.


----------



## valshingle (Aug 19, 2009)

I have a Buckeroo grandson and thought I'd put in my 2 cents. First of all, having Buckeroo in a pedigree doesn't mean that the horse will be exceptional, but it does increase his chances. Buckeroo has been very prepotent in producing horses that look like himself. As for getting coarse with age, our own Buckeroo grandson, Little Kings Brumby Buck, is now 11 and the photo below was taken when he turned ten. He is not sweated or conditioned to be a halter horse. He is a driving horse and versatility horse. These photos of him have not been retouched. You can decide for yourself if he has gotten coarse over the years:


----------



## Littleum (Aug 19, 2009)

HGFarm said:


> I would look to see if the line is CONSISTANT with producing as good or better babies. When we had the full sized horses, I saw halter champions that could not produce a thing, even when bred to other champions. They just didnt pass on the genes that made them 'it'. (Does that make sense?)
> I have seen some studs that consistantly sired mostly nice foals... Now I am not talking about making them all world champions, I am talking about producing BETTER than they are.... after all, that is the goal.
> 
> When a stallion or mare, even when bred for dozens of foals, just doesnt do that, I tend to discount their capabilities as a breeding horse. If you have a stallion that has had say 35 foals, and three or four have done extremely well in the show ring, or what ever it is they do.... that is a pretty good percentage compared to the foals they've had. Take another sire who has had 100 foals, and three or four have done well in the show ring or whatever... This is certainly not as good of a record as the one who has had much less foals, but a higher percentage of 'better foals'.
> ...


I hear exactly what you're saying... you're saying what are the %. And it's actually an interesting point. It's something other breeds do track- % of point earners, % of stakes winners, % of Z-level horses, ect ect. It's something that other breeds' breeders (mouthful!) keep an eye on- if a stallion is breeding 200 mares a year and walking away with 10 success stories, is he really the better sire then the stallion who bred 20 mares and walked away with 5?

If someone were to research all the horses 1 year and older who have Buck appear in the first 3 generations of their pedigree vs how many of those horses went on to a National Top Ten, how does that % compare to other stallions?

I do NOT know the answer, nor do I pretend to know the answer. ZERO clue here, but I'd like to know just out of wanton curiosity.

I would imagine you'd have to decide who is in his "peer group". It wouldn't be fair to compare him to a stallion like FAF Scout's Good Deed, who has only been at stud a few years and has comparativly few foals (his % would sway too greatly one way or the other based on one foal) You'd have to compare him to a stallion like Egyptian King, Rowdy, Blue Boy, Ritcher's Apache, Orion Light- other stallions who sired a large # of foals and has had enough time for that influence to propagate. Could you include stallions like Shadow Oaks Paul Bunyon or Bronco Billy, who did not sire many foals and those lines virtually died out? Would it simply be based on National Top Tens, or would different caliber of wins be given different weights?

Anyway, I could see it being a very interesting research project. And potentially very controversial.


----------



## Horse Feathers (Aug 19, 2009)

valshingle said:


> I have a Buckeroo grandson and thought I'd put in my 2 cents. First of all, having Buckeroo in a pedigree doesn't mean that the horse will be exceptional, but it does increase his chances. Buckeroo has been very prepotent in producing horses that look like himself. As for getting coarse with age, our own Buckeroo grandson, Little Kings Brumby Buck, is now 11 and the photo below was taken when he turned ten. He is not sweated or conditioned to be a halter horse. He is a driving horse and versatility horse. These photos of him have not been retouched. You can decide for yourself if he has gotten coarse over the years:


He is gorgeous


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Aug 19, 2009)

valshingle said:


> I have a Buckeroo grandson and thought I'd put in my 2 cents. First of all, having Buckeroo in a pedigree doesn't mean that the horse will be exceptional, but it does increase his chances. Buckeroo has been very prepotent in producing horses that look like himself. As for getting coarse with age, our own Buckeroo grandson, Little Kings Brumby Buck, is now 11 and the photo below was taken when he turned ten. He is not sweated or conditioned to be a halter horse. He is a driving horse and versatility horse. These photos of him have not been retouched. You can decide for yourself if he has gotten coarse over the years:



I'm in LOVE!!! He's GORGEOUS!!!











And I do love the "Buckeroo look". My Buckeroo grandson has it.

Lucy


----------



## Ellen (Aug 19, 2009)

I own a Buckeroo Grandson. He is gorgeous and out produces himself time and time again. I tell you with age he just has gotten better. He was on top as a 2yr old and is still on top today. I will say he is also the best mannered stallion and we recieve compliments all the time. Once I figure out how to get my picture size down



I will post his picture! But I say go for it!!!!!


----------



## Mini Horse Lover (Aug 19, 2009)

I personally have seen excellent stock from him and some uglies. It really depends if you wants bloodlines vs. conformation in every breed and line. Some love them and some hate them. Every stallion is like that. I know some people with Buckeroo offspring that are exceptional themselves but the babies they produce are nothing close to a halter horse. And vice versa. Some like people said are coarse and ugly and never come out of it. While others are exceptional their whole career.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 20, 2009)

The stallion pictured here is very nice.... and I did say there were some nice ones out there- my point was not to purchase just based on a pedigree.

But I agree with Littleum too- just out of curiosity, I would also like to see the percentage of these things. It just makes for more interesting info on the breed, and who is producing what and how- not just this line but all of them.

Direct offspring get 50% input from a parent, grandget get only 25%, etc... so things get more diluted with each generation and there are other good horses that can factor in to what gives a horse the 'it' gene.

As I stated, this horse you are looking at or purchased, has quite a well known pedigree of lots of good horses.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 20, 2009)

It's true that there are many Buckeroo offspring winning in the showring, but of course it doesn't take Buckeroo to make a show champion--look at all the winners produced by the First Knight program, which doesn't include Buckeroo at all.


----------



## GeorgeandHumble (Aug 20, 2009)

I love the look of Boone's Little Buckeroo, but I have seen other horse's right here on this forum (lots and lots) that I LOVE the looks of even more.


----------



## slv (Aug 20, 2009)

As of today on AMHA Studbook online, Boones Little Buckeroo has produced 369 registered foals. 38 of them have been World Champions. 72 of them are not breeding aged (foaled in 2006 - 2008) so that leaves 297 of them that are breeding aged. Keeping in mind that some of them have not been bred (ie, mares still showing and such) still 49 of the 297 that are breeding aged have produced World Champions. I believe that is right at 1 out of every 6 of his breeding aged foals have produced World Champions. Now someone that is a lot better at math than myself can do the percentages as my rear is numb from looking up the numbers for you folks that said "You wanted to know". In case you want to know some names, these are his World Champions. Several of them have multiple titles and I don't have time to put them all down but here goes:

Boones Little Buckeroo 2nd

Boones Little Miss Buckette

Little Kings Banshee Buckeroo

Little Kings Bianca Buckeroo

Little Kings Black Velvet

Little Kings Bolero

Little Kings Bonus Bucks

Little Kings Buck Angelica

Little Kings Buck By Buck

Little Kings Buck Easy

Little Kings Buck Echo

Little Kings Buckeroo Center Stage

Little Kings Buckeroo Forevermore

Little Kings Buckeroo Trump

Little Kings Lets Talk About Bucks

Little Kings Psyched Up Buck

Little Kings Little Bucker

Little Kings Locomotion

Little Kings Madam Buckeroo

Little Kings Miss Bay Buckeroo

Little Kings Miss Buckeroo

Spice Of Life Saffron

Little Kings All Fired Up Buck

Little Kings Bandstand Buckeroo

Little Kings Buck Magnificent

Little Kings Buckeroo Cavalier

Little Kings Buckeroo Baccarra

Little Kings Buckeroo Bonsai

Little Kings Buckeroo Carte Blanche

Little Kings Buckeroo Dejavu

Little Kings Buckeroo Extasy

Little Kings Buckeroo Icon

Little Kings Buckeroos Elegant Miss

Little Kings Buffy Buckeroo

Little Kings Evita Buckeroo

Little Kings Gala Buckeroo

Little Kings Leatherwood Buckeroo

Little Kings LF Buckeroo Zorro

These are the 38 World Champion sons and daughers of Buckeroo that have garnered multiple World Grand Champion and World Champion titles in halter as well as driving. I could be here all week if I went into the grandsons and granddaughters and great grandsons and great granddaughters. I think I will stop here as this pretty much should convince most folks that Buckeroo is much more than hype and good marketing. He is for real as the proof is in the numbers.

These are the facts and I am betting that we still see yet more World Champions from Boones Little Buckeroo and the Buckeroo line.


----------



## horsehug (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks so much slv for going to all that trouble!!

I have loved him since I got into minis in the late 80's. 

Many times I have kicked myself for not buying a SON of his that I inquired about way back then!

Susan O.


----------



## chandab (Aug 20, 2009)

horsehug said:


> Thanks so much slv for going to all that trouble!!
> I have loved him since I got into minis in the late 80's.
> 
> Many times I have kicked myself for not buying a SON of his that I inquired about way back then!
> ...


Yes, thank you for going to all the trouble.

And, I for one would love a son of Buckeroo, but I'll settle for my grandson and granddaughter. I love his look and what I've seen of his get.

Edited to add: Ok that was AMHA, I wonder how his get have done in AMHR? I know some breeders that show R only. Just curious.


----------



## KenBen (Aug 21, 2009)

We have a Buckaroo grandson Westwinds Buck Offs Naked Truth. He is a beautiful silver bay and has produced nice foals for us. He is now 17 years old.

KenBen

Snowy Acres Miniature Horses


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 21, 2009)

KenBen said:


> We have a Buckaroo grandson Westwinds Buck Offs Naked Truth. He is a beautiful silver bay and has produced nice foals for us. He is now 17 years old.
> KenBen
> 
> Snowy Acres Miniature Horses



*I have a sister of his!*


----------



## slv (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for appreciating my research. I would much rather research horses than watch TV so just spent a few hours last night scrolling through the AMHA studbook and writing down numbers. I didn't mind doing it at all as I am very passionate about Buckeroo. I was thinking to myself this morning how wonderful it must be to have a stallion that one out of every six of his foals would go on to produce a World Champion and one out of every 9.???? would be a World Champion themselves. That is a great percentage in my eyes.

It is also correct that this is ONLY the AMHA numbers and I do know that several of his foals and grandget have been successful in AMHR.

I also want to add that I love Classy Cat and the other grandson whose photos have been posted on here. They are both beautiful. Well I must get to work now. Thanks again to all that have read my post and appreciate Buckeroo as much as I do.


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Aug 21, 2009)

HGFarm said:


> Not sure if I'm making sense, and I'm not saying Buckaroo has not put out a few good ones, but, and again, this is my own personal opinion.... I think he has been 'bred to death' and as the line has grown, the quality has not stayed or improved with much of what I have seen.


Well, tons of famous stallions have been bred to death; why say that just to Buckeroo? Look at Hemlock Brooks Eyptian King, or Lazy N' Boogerman. And, I do not think that the quality of the line has faded. Yeah, there may be some "nays" out there, but that percentage is pretty small, I mean, look at all of the grandsons and grand daughters, and great grandsons and great granddaughters that HAVE won! It would be time consuming to look them all up. I mean look at Libertys Miss Kentucky??

I honestly wouldn't dislike any stallion just because he hasn't reproduced himslef. A nice stallion is a nice stallion.

And now, I rest my case.


----------



## Robin (Aug 21, 2009)

Well- I was already warned about this post and how my hair might be raised. All in all I was very thankful for those who recognize that a not so great horse or attribute of a horse cannot and should not be blamed on just one of the horses in it's pedigree.

After finally getting to the pedigree of the horse in question- on PAPER it is outstanding. He has so many "greats" all in one --it is simply stunning! There are 85 horses listed. Some of those repeated and if I counted correctly- leaving 58 different horses in the pedigree. Gold Melody Boy was 7 times and his parents 7 times, Roan Ranger 4 times with his dam 4 times (sire already counted extra), Boones Apache twice, Dell Teras Buttons twice, etc, etc. Other greats such as Orion, Rebel, King Supreme, Teenie Jeanie, Fields Delight etc etc. Why on earth is Buckeroo- who was listed only 1 time in this pedigree- taking the blame for this poor colt not being good enough quality to use for breeding- based on his pedigree alone????????? HELLLLOOOO!!!!! What about GMB (who I love), what about Orion- who again was stunning and produced very good horses, why not Rebel who again had awesome success with his get and grandget in the ring????? Why is Buckeroo the only horse out of 58 to determine this poor colt's fate as a breeding horse????

I want it to be very clear- a Pedigree is not everything, Buckeroo or not. It does and can help - but not for the reasons many have stated. Having a name in a pedigree that is well known to be a champion in the show ring means just that- it has been a champion under a judge that liked the way it looked and showed on that day in that ring. The Hype and Marketing of that horse can increase the branding power and in turn make it more famous. BUT- can it out live the fad and hype? For those who have not been around very long- look back- Can you really say Buckeroo is a fad or only marketing hype? Why on earth would Marianne Eberth dedicate her entire life and 2 of her 4 children go into the miniature horse business on just a fad or hype? Why would she manage and work so hard with a stallion that is 31 years old to be sure he maintains his reputation? Because she believes in him, she has seen time and time again his foals and grandget in other breeders' hands and barns produce more champion quality horses that have gone on to win with yet again new owners. This is not a fad or hype- this is a breeder who is truly dedicated to producing quality miniature horses for the industry as a whole- not just a fad for the year. She has outlived the hype, fads and titles of many, many horses that have won World titles and never again produced a show win winner. She did not make Buckeroo. She did not hype him or make him a fad. She complimented him with her love, dedication and good simple horse knowledge conformation and breeding- his qualities made him famous. His ability to reproduce "the Look" made him famous. The fact that Marianne worked her butt off to find mares to compliment him and to make sure the foals that she felt had a chance to win a title got placed in the hands of owners and trainers that knew what to do with them. If that love and dedication is the definition of hype or fad- then I need to re-read the dictionary.

I just told a new breeder the other day- you have to love the horse you are going to dedicate everyday of your life to. It has to be a horse that you like to look at and that you can believe in. Conformation should be the priority quality to consider, how the stallion will compliment mares or what type of mares you need to compliment him should be next and then pedigree, show titles, full sibilings, etc. From a resale or marketing standpoint- a horse that has a pedigree with consistent show champions or production of show champions can make your horses more valuable and in more demand. If it doesn't, why are there horse shows?

I want to thank those who came to the defense of the old man who is 31 this year and still takes my breath away when he jumps over his stall to tease whatever young Buck is taunting him. For those of who you think Buckeroo is just hype or a fad, I welcome you to come see him yourself and look at his foals and grandfoals here on his farm and tell him he is just hype.

Just my opinion. I will say one thing more- you won't see me get on this forum and bash some old stallion because he was one of 58 other horses in a pedigree. My Mom said, how would you like her to go to your website, pic a colt from your farm and post his picture, pedigree on this forum and bash him for the entire WORLD to see and say that it is nothing more than a colt and should never be bred? As mothers all say--- if you can't say somethng nice, then don't say it at all. Everyone is entitled to like or dislike something, but to publically tear down a horse that has had such an impact on what this industry is today- please save it till he is dead.

Robin-LKF

www.LittleKingFarm.com

[email protected]


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 21, 2009)

slv said:


> These are the 38 World Champion sons and daughers of Buckeroo that have garnered multiple World Grand Champion and World Champion titles in halter as well as driving. I could be here all week if I went into the grandsons and granddaughters and great grandsons and great granddaughters. I think I will stop here as this pretty much should convince most folks that Buckeroo is much more than hype and good marketing. He is for real as the proof is in the numbers.
> These are the facts and I am betting that we still see yet more World Champions from Boones Little Buckeroo and the Buckeroo line.


Thanks for doing that research- Had to comment on that before I went on reading ...

I wish I was better at math to be able to figure out all the percentages to

You are right that does not even get into grandget who have gone on to produce many other winning horses. Is every horse with him on the pedigree great no of course not- is any horse with any one singled out horse in a pedigree great- nope...

The answer is simple if Buckeroo is your cup of tea great- if he is not great -all about choice. I will say it again- Like him or not there is no denying he was a horse way ahead of his time- and his look has withstood the test of time - his marketing and promotion was way ahead of it's time in this breed and has not been duplicated.


----------



## Davie (Aug 21, 2009)

Extremely well said Robin. I wish I had even a 1/10 of you knowledge of bloodlines and years of dedication to a stallion that your family has had.

I have one of Buckeroo's great-grand sons who at the age of 10 is making himself known in the WCP driving arena--was a Reserve National Champion last year and is going back to compete again this year. Like his great-grand sire, this boy only gets better with age. He already has a son that is doing exceptionally well and had several nice Championship wins at Central Regionals recently. My boy will never have the exposure that Buckeroo had because I'm a very small farm, but that does not deminish what this stallion is and how much he mean to me.

Personally, thank you for your family's dedication to Buckeroo who has had a wonderful influence on generations of horses. I only wish I could come visit before this wonderful "OLD MAN" is not longer on this earth to see. He is and alway will be amoung the elite of the miniature horse world.


----------



## Littleum (Aug 21, 2009)

Robin said:


> As mothers all say--- if you can't say somethng nice, then don't say it at all. Everyone is entitled to like or dislike something, but to publically tear down a horse that has had such an impact on what this industry is today- please save it till he is dead.
> Robin-LKF
> 
> www.LittleKingFarm.com
> ...


The attitude of "don't say anything if you can't say anything nice" is NOT helpful. It is an attitude that PERVADES the Miniature world and it does us NO favors!

I really didn't see bashing here or tearing down, except in a few posts that had a negative vibe. There WERE posts that said "he's not my cup of tea" and "I don't like x, y, z about the line"- but this hardly constitutes tearing down or bashing.

NO bloodline is perfect or flawless. EVERY bloodline has its faults and disappointments. Obviously, it's not fair to blame one horse 3 generations back for a disappointing foal. It's also not fair to give all the credit to that one horse 3 generations back. It's necessary to look at the big picture. (I think we can all agree on these points, right?)

And with the "big picture" in mind:

We need to be able to discuss, openly and honestly, what those faults and flaws are. Frank, honest and mature discussions about the merits and flaws of a bloodline (or horse, or donkey, or fruit pie) is not bashing. It is an informed, frank, mature, honest discussion. This is one of my biggest frusterations with the Miniature community: we haven't matured enough, as a breed, to be able to tell the difference between bashing and just honest discussion. The instant someone says something that goes against the grain, it's taken to be "bashing".

Maybe it's the big horse background. Warmblood people get thick skins, because they're used to foal reports, stallion reports, inspection scores where they get those tough evals. Many stallions actually get graded on their foal production and how they will improve or diminish this or that trait.

There was a TB stallion named Lauries Crusador xx who was used in many warmblood books. Very famous. Very successful. As a sire of dressage horses. He was known as "the jump killer" too, because his offspring (and their offspring) had such sub-par jumping ability, and even when crossed with jumping bred mares, that really sub par ability just comes through. But even branded "the jump killer" (come on, that's pretty dang negative!) everyone recognizes the other hugely valuable contributes he made in other areas.


----------



## alphahorses (Aug 21, 2009)

Robin said:


> .... Why is Buckeroo the only horse out of 58 to determine this poor colt's fate as a breeding horse????
> 
> Just my opinion. I will say one thing more- you won't see me get on this forum and bash some old stallion because he was one of 58 other horses in a pedigree. My Mom said, how would you like her to go to your website, pic a colt from your farm and post his picture, pedigree on this forum and bash him for the entire WORLD to see and say that it is nothing more than a colt and should never be bred? As mothers all say--- if you can't say somethng nice, then don't say it at all. Everyone is entitled to like or dislike something, but to publically tear down a horse that has had such an impact on what this industry is today- please save it till he is dead.
> 
> Robin-LKF


Well said, Robin. I too wondered when I saw the pedigree why Buckeroo was being singled out. Buckeroo is one of the first miniature horses I ever saw in person, and still one of the most beautiful.

And I find it disturbing that the horse in question would be critiqued here when it apparently is not (fully) owned by the poster. It was one thing before the horse was named, but the name of the horse should NEVER have been posted. As Robin said, how would you like someone to go to your website and ask other people to critique.

I'm sure not harm was intended, but consider how you would feel if someone did the same to you.


----------



## Littleum (Aug 21, 2009)

alphahorses said:


> Robin said:
> 
> 
> > .... Why is Buckeroo the only horse out of 58 to determine this poor colt's fate as a breeding horse????
> ...


I've been in the studio directing VO all week, so I might have missed it- I didn't see any pictures posted or critques posted of the colt- did some posts get deleted and there was some nasty poo-flinging that I'm blissfully oblivious too? From the pedigree I'd expect it would be one heck of a nice colt, I'm a huge fan of the FAF program. (Sigh... one day, ONE day... I will have the budget to go shopping at FAF and Scott Creek.  )


----------



## Horse Feathers (Aug 21, 2009)

I just got the ok to post pics of FALLEN ASH RENEGADE REBEL

so..............................

he is is












I can wait till I can bring him home


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Aug 21, 2009)

Robin said:


> She did not make Buckeroo. She did not hype him or make him a fad. She complimented him with her love, dedication and good simple horse knowledge conformation and breeding- his qualities made him famous. His ability to reproduce "the Look" made him famous. The fact that Marianne worked her butt off to find mares to compliment him and to make sure the foals that she felt had a chance to win a title got placed in the hands of owners and trainers that knew what to do with them. If that love and dedication is the definition of hype or fad- then I need to re-read the dictionary.
> 
> Robin-LKF
> 
> ...


Well written and well said! (actually brought tears to my eyes.) I personally LOVE the Buckeroo line.




But I guess that's just my "cup of tea!"


----------



## KenBen (Aug 21, 2009)

MindyLee said:


> KenBen said:
> 
> 
> > We have a Buckaroo grandson Westwinds Buck Offs Naked Truth. He is a beautiful silver bay and has produced nice foals for us. He is now 17 years old.
> ...


MindyLee may I see a photo of Nakeds sister.

Thanks

KenBen


----------



## Relic (Aug 21, 2009)

We have a handful heavy top and bottom on the Buckeroo line love each one. The last filly to come here a White Russion daughter is maturing into a fabulous little girl and l'm sure she'll kick butt next year showing really good confirmation and that awsume buckskin color...l also can't wait for our 2nd Top Cat granddaughter to foal out early next spring if the foals are anything as nice as the get we already got we are so blessed.


----------



## IloveMiniatureshorses (Aug 21, 2009)

*[SIZE=12pt]I think this was a completely loaded question.[/SIZE]* Sorry who asked it, but....


----------



## horsehug (Aug 21, 2009)

Horse Feathers,

I absolutely love your colt!! 

Susan O.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the stats slv- that is interesting. I merely voiced my PERSONAL OPINION here, not to inflame anyone, insult anyone's horses, etc... it was only that - MY opinion and worth what it cost or what someone wants to put into it - nothing. My point was, not to purchase a horse on a pedigree alone, but to look at many other factors as well and consider many things.

Any and all horses can produce 'dogs', as well as outstanding individuals.

Again, I feel I am entitled to my own personal opinions.

Thanks-

P.S. Horse feathers- I think your new colt is awesome and outstanding and I would certainly be excited about him too!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Aug 21, 2009)

Adorable baby you got Congrats I am glad you got whatever info you needed to make the decision I am sure you will be happy he has a lot of presence already


----------

